# Chinese kindergartners forced to sign atheist manifesto



## jehanne1431 (Feb 26, 2019)

_22 Feb 2019    [excerpts]  …Both pupils and teachers are now required to “sign a commitment statement   promising they won’t browse religious websites or participate in religious forums,” according to recent reports.  The commitment statement includes the declaration: “I will adhere to the correct political direction, advocate science, promote atheism, and oppose theism.”_

_The new campaign forbids schools from hiring new teachers who hold religious beliefs, while calling for increased supervision of current teaching staff, including “comprehensive inspections of teachers’ preparation for lessons in order to root out any and all religious content.”  China’s ruling Communist Party under President Xi Jinping has made the forced separation of children from religious influence a hallmark of its efforts to enforce China’s official atheism._
Chinese Kindergartners Forced to Sign Atheist Manifesto

Lest one forget, seeking materialism and entertainment and financial security is a wast of time if you fail to address your main purpose for existence.     Man is full of himself as he prefers to remain blind and seek comfort instead.
And these atheistic heartless regimes in China and beyond ---  they are being guided by the devil and their obstinacy keeps them clueless.  - - -   Islamic terrorist cells as well.


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 26, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> Islamic terrorist cells as well.


They oppose atheism even more than you do.  Stronger faith, I suppose.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 26, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> _22 Feb 2019    [excerpts]  …Both pupils and teachers are now required to “sign a commitment statement   promising they won’t browse religious websites or participate in religious forums,” according to recent reports.  The commitment statement includes the declaration: “I will adhere to the correct political direction, advocate science, promote atheism, and oppose theism.”_
> 
> _The new campaign forbids schools from hiring new teachers who hold religious beliefs, while calling for increased supervision of current teaching staff, including “comprehensive inspections of teachers’ preparation for lessons in order to root out any and all religious content.”  China’s ruling Communist Party under President Xi Jinping has made the forced separation of children from religious influence a hallmark of its efforts to enforce China’s official atheism._
> Chinese Kindergartners Forced to Sign Atheist Manifesto
> ...


That's kind of too bad.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> _22 Feb 2019    [excerpts]  …Both pupils and teachers are now required to “sign a commitment statement   promising they won’t browse religious websites or participate in religious forums,” according to recent reports.  The commitment statement includes the declaration: “I will adhere to the correct political direction, advocate science, promote atheism, and oppose theism.”_
> 
> _The new campaign forbids schools from hiring new teachers who hold religious beliefs, while calling for increased supervision of current teaching staff, including “comprehensive inspections of teachers’ preparation for lessons in order to root out any and all religious content.”  China’s ruling Communist Party under President Xi Jinping has made the forced separation of children from religious influence a hallmark of its efforts to enforce China’s official atheism._
> Chinese Kindergartners Forced to Sign Atheist Manifesto
> ...


That's China for you.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 26, 2019)

bodecea said:


> jehanne1431 said:
> 
> 
> > _22 Feb 2019    [excerpts]  …Both pupils and teachers are now required to “sign a commitment statement   promising they won’t browse religious websites or participate in religious forums,” according to recent reports.  The commitment statement includes the declaration: “I will adhere to the correct political direction, advocate science, promote atheism, and oppose theism.”_
> ...


They had started to lighten up, but the powers that be were uncomfortable with giving that much freedom to the people.  I guess when you've got over a billion people to govern, it can make you nervous.


----------



## bullwinkle (Feb 26, 2019)

OldLady said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > jehanne1431 said:
> ...


We aren't THAT far behind if what I heard yesterday is true.  It is said that our WH requires all employees, including interns to sign NDAs, and that they don't get to even keep copies of what they signed.  I have no idea how far back this custom goes, but it is definitely not indicative of a transparent regime.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 26, 2019)

The concept of freedom from religion is conveniently and deliberately left out of the U.S. Constitution, because the prisoners are best controlled when dumbed down on fairy tales from a "science of non-existing entities" (Deleuze). In the copulation of church and state, does the signifier 'Jew' mean religious belief or ethnicity, post-genocide of the American Indigenes and colonization by Europeans?


----------



## mdk (Feb 26, 2019)

Who cares? Just buy our soybeans and pork.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 26, 2019)

bullwinkle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I don't see a problem with that, tbh.   I sure don't see what that has to do with forcing everyone to be an atheist.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2019)

bullwinkle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Doesn't go far back at all....That is all Trump...

_*"To veterans of other administrations, the act of compelling interns to sign these types of NDAs would seem odd, if not downright unenforceable or legally dubious. To this White House, it’s standard operating procedure."*_


Trump White House Is Forcing Interns to Sign NDAs and Threatening Them With Financial Ruin


And Trump kool aid drinkers have zero problem with Trump forcing this on his staff even tho NONE OF IT IS CONSTITUTIONAL......


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2019)

OldLady said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I see a huge problem with trying to limit someone's 1A rights because an insecure narcissist doesn't want anyone to say anything critical about him...


----------



## bullwinkle (Feb 26, 2019)

OldLady said:


> bullwinkle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You are probably right m'Lady.  NDA's do not make atheists, as you note.  But it does make possible collaborators simply by threat of lawsuits.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 26, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> _22 Feb 2019    [excerpts]  …Both pupils and teachers are now required to “sign a commitment statement   promising they won’t browse religious websites or participate in religious forums,” according to recent reports.  The commitment statement includes the declaration: “I will adhere to the correct political direction, advocate science, promote atheism, and oppose theism.”_
> 
> _The new campaign forbids schools from hiring new teachers who hold religious beliefs, while calling for increased supervision of current teaching staff, including “comprehensive inspections of teachers’ preparation for lessons in order to root out any and all religious content.”  China’s ruling Communist Party under President Xi Jinping has made the forced separation of children from religious influence a hallmark of its efforts to enforce China’s official atheism._
> Chinese Kindergartners Forced to Sign Atheist Manifesto
> ...


Nonsense.

There is no devil as perceived by theists. 

And that China is a totalitarian regime has nothing to do with being free from religion.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 26, 2019)

NDAs are required if you are in contact with any classified material.
Idk how far deep this trumo shit goes, but im 100% positive they are required with many jobs.


----------



## jehanne1431 (Feb 26, 2019)

badger2 said:


> The concept of freedom from religion is conveniently and deliberately left out of the U.S. Constitution, because the prisoners are best controlled when dumbed down on fairy tales from a "science of non-existing entities" (Deleuze). In the copulation of church and state, does the signifier 'Jew' mean religious belief or ethnicity, post-genocide of the American Indigenes and colonization by Europeans?


.
You are making too many assumptions, and all with the purpose of making the white European colonialists appear as the devil.    The 14th – 17th centuries was still the age of exploration.  It was not unthinkable to go where man has not gone before and seek knowledge and fortune for the home country.    Unfortunate loss of life always occurred but could not be a deterrent for man to stay put.   

When it comes to  church and state and laws everyone uses their pet explanation of  its meaning.    You do not even appear to be in the game.   Atheism is a destructive force when applied to any moral, ethical, or social situation.      So no reason for you and I to think we can agree on that or any related problems and their solutions.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bullwinkle said:
> ...


Oh please.  Rights require responsibilities.  The responsibility of WH staff is to keep their mouths shut.  Has always been.
It's true that Trump, as a business practice, has always required NDA's of his employees, and you're no doubt right that the reason for that is that Trump is a narcissistic lunatic who has massive tantrums.  That and the pussy grabbing.   You don't need to worry, though--the leakers in this administration have been thick as flies.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 26, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> badger2 said:
> 
> 
> > The concept of freedom from religion is conveniently and deliberately left out of the U.S. Constitution, because the prisoners are best controlled when dumbed down on fairy tales from a "science of non-existing entities" (Deleuze). In the copulation of church and state, does the signifier 'Jew' mean religious belief or ethnicity, post-genocide of the American Indigenes and colonization by Europeans?
> ...


Atheism is destructive in what way?


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Feb 26, 2019)

OldLady said:


> jehanne1431 said:
> 
> 
> > badger2 said:
> ...


Some of the most moral, decent people I know are atheists and some of the most evil, disgusting people I know claim to be Christians. The "Christians"  FB pages are full of hate and none have one iota of decency on them.


----------



## jehanne1431 (Feb 26, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Atheism is destructive in what way?


Well I hope you agree that if the God of the Bible is real then maybe  you can see how atheism could be destructive?      Atheism considers many sins to be inert, or at least, makes it easier for one to commit a sin or crime when they do not feel there are any eternal repercussions.    IOW, if you can get away with cheating on a test to procure a higher grade or a job, an atheist is more likely to be dishonest than a devout Catholic who fears sin and purgatory.    You also would be more  likely to cheat on your spouse.   I am not saying Christians do not cheat as well, but I am saying if they were not Christian they would surely be doing a lot more cheating.   And that causes breakdowns in the marriage and destruction to the children.   That is a harm of atheism.

Atheism has less value on human life.    It enslaves and oppresses its own people and is more likely to cause upheaval in other  lands.    For the last 75 years has the world been more afraid of Christians USA, Britain, France and Jewish Israel having nuclear weapons, or more afraid  of atheistic Soviet Union, China, and Islamic Pakistan and Iran having them?     Finally, your chances of getting to heaven by telling God he is fake and not praying and doing nothing to please him are far, far worse than one who believes and prays.   Atheism is bad for society, period.


----------



## jehanne1431 (Feb 26, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There is no devil as perceived by theists.
> 
> And that China is a totalitarian regime has nothing to do with being free from religion.


.
You do not have the slightest idea what you are talking about.     
Not saying you are not a nice guy with good intentions, I am saying you are in great error  on extremely important things to understand.    The Judeo-Christian God is very much real and is His adversary, the devil.    Go sit in on a Catholic exorcism and let's see how you feel.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> NDAs are required if you are in contact with any classified material.
> Idk how far deep this trumo shit goes, but im 100% positive they are required with many jobs.


Classified material has ZERO to do with why Trump wants WH staff to sign NDA's...

There are already mechanisms in place to prevent WH officials from talking about classified material -- there should be NOTHING in place to prevent WH officials from hurting Trump's feelings


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > There is no devil as perceived by theists.
> ...


As Mark Twain once said....."Atheists are good for nothing...."

In other words, if someone is an atheist, but treats his fellow man with kindness and respect -- he is NOT doing it because he is afraid some entity in the sky will cast him to hell


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > NDAs are required if you are in contact with any classified material.
> ...


I agree.
But arent those mechanisms called NDAs?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 26, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Atheism is destructive in what way?
> ...


I am sorry to hear that China is again lowering the beam on its people, but I cannot agree with you that religion and morality necessarily go together.  Atheism is of course a tenet of Communism, which wants no competition for the hearts and minds of its people.  Yet the Chinese are actually a very socially aware society, much more willing to sacrifice for the greater good than Americans, who reflexively hold their individual rights closely to their chest.  The fact that their leaders repress them does not actually reflect the leaders' religion.

And if I am wrong and I end up looking at St. Peter someday, I think I can keep my chin up; at least I try to do no damage.  I honestly don't think God cares much what I thought; more what I did.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


There are classified security clearances in which you are required to sign an NDA which is an SF 312 -- but that is for SECURITY CLEARANCE PURPOSES ONLY -- that is not what Trump had his staff sign...

there is no legally binding document that prevents WH staff from hurting Trump's feelings, no matter how much he thinks they do....


----------



## jehanne1431 (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> As Mark Twain once said....."Atheists are good for nothing...."
> 
> In other words, if someone is an atheist, but treats his fellow man with kindness and respect -- he is NOT doing it because he is afraid some entity in the sky will cast him to hell


.
One, I never knew that of  Mark Twain.   I do know he was no friend of organized religion, maybe because of the hypocrisy, not sure?    But Mark Twain, I think had to believe in the Christian God.   For one, the book he wrote and cherished the most by far, was his book on Joan of Arc.     He said many interesting things about that matter but his most famous quote on that is  >>>  _“She is easily and by far the most extraordinary person the human race has ever produced.”_


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Feb 26, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > As Mark Twain once said....."Atheists are good for nothing...."
> ...


Cool...

But back to what I said about atheists tho.....just because one doesn't believe in the God of your choosing doesn't really mean much....societies are capable of doing massively evil things in the name of religion (Even good old white American Christian religion) as they are capable of doing great things in the name of religion...

Religion is nothing but man's attempt to play God on earth


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## BlackFlag (Feb 26, 2019)

We have our kintergarteners swear fealty to the nation in the name of God every morning, so it’s not THAT weird.


----------



## jehanne1431 (Feb 26, 2019)

OldLady said:


> I am sorry to hear that China is again lowering the beam on its people, but I cannot agree with you that religion and morality necessarily go together.


Not always of course, agreed.   Yet history of Christianity, by and large, shows otherwise.



OldLady said:


> Atheism is of course a tenet of Communism, which wants no competition for the hearts and minds of its people. Yet the Chinese are actually a very socially aware society, much more willing to sacrifice for the greater good than Americans, who reflexively hold their individual rights closely to their chest.


Oppressing one’s own people, very severe treatment for not abiding by the rules,  denying freedom of religion, travel, music, who one communicates with, etc. is not the greater good. 



OldLady said:


> The fact that their leaders repress them does not actually reflect the leaders' religion.


For all intents and purposes I say it does reflect their “religion.”    Unless there is no God.  



OldLady said:


> And if I am wrong and I end up looking at St. Peter someday, I think I can keep my chin up; at least I try to do no damage. I honestly don't think God cares much what I thought; more what I did.


I think I agree with you again.    What you do weighs much more than what one thought.


----------



## jehanne1431 (Feb 26, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> But back to what I said about atheists tho.....just because one doesn't believe in the God of your choosing doesn't really mean much....societies are capable of doing massively evil things in the name of religion (Even good old white American Christian religion) as they are capable of doing great things in the name of religion...


Well if there is a God then absolutely it means a great deal what religion one follows.   Grace and mercy flow where prayer and devotion are directed.    Now I will quickly add that the Catholic Church in its councils and teachings makes clear that heaven remains open to people of all religions, including atheists and agnostics, but to measure the value and importance and prayer of Christians can never be known or discounted.    The fact that Christians are sinners and have done some horrible things does not deny or diminish the truth of the prior point.



Biff_Poindexter said:


> Religion is nothing but man's attempt to play God on earth


Well for one, I have no use for declarations that use the word “religion” as the subject.   That suggests there are no real fundamental differences in behavior or treatment of others whether you are a Muslim, Hindu, Budhist or Christian.    Quite false.   Christianity can stand accused of its own sins, but cannot and will not be impugned because of the sins of Islam or other religions.   It is a terrible and false way to assess its virtues.
.
_“All that we call human history…is the long terrible story of man trying to find something other than God which will make him happy.”_  C.S. Lewis


----------



## OldLady (Feb 27, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I am sorry to hear that China is again lowering the beam on its people, but I cannot agree with you that religion and morality necessarily go together.
> ...


_Oppressing one’s own people, very severe treatment for not abiding by the rules, denying freedom of religion, travel, music, who one communicates with, etc. is not the greater good._
That depends on what they determine is "the greater good," doesn't it?  I do not applaud China's continued repression of its people.  Seems to me that Communism has never managed to get on its feet without the leadership being total assholes, most likely because you're not going to find a large majority of people wanting to share all their wealth with the guy next door.

BUT the Chinese do not and have never thought like us about individual rights.  It is an entirely different mindset.  You cannot honestly say that China has not come a long way in the past fifty years.  And Communism brought their starving peasants a long way before that.  The leadership quells rebellion and resistance and challenge to their views, hoping that in time those views will die out and everyone will become a good Chinese bot.   I doubt it, but the leaders are no different than the Emperors of old.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2019)

OP doesn't want others to use the word "religion," contradicting a xian's personal value of prayer. That is why praying "for" someone makes the perpetrator feel important whilst the victim can often feel uncomfortable.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2019)

And the Mussolini-style fascism of C.S. Lewis makes it 'terrible' to look for another option to god, an old protection racket scenario based on fear and troubled spirit in an attempt to establish its power.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 27, 2019)

jehanne1431 said:


> _22 Feb 2019    [excerpts]  …Both pupils and teachers are now required to “sign a commitment statement   promising they won’t browse religious websites or participate in religious forums,” according to recent reports.  The commitment statement includes the declaration: “I will adhere to the correct political direction, advocate science, promote atheism, and oppose theism.”_
> 
> _The new campaign forbids schools from hiring new teachers who hold religious beliefs, while calling for increased supervision of current teaching staff, including “comprehensive inspections of teachers’ preparation for lessons in order to root out any and all religious content.”  China’s ruling Communist Party under President Xi Jinping has made the forced separation of children from religious influence a hallmark of its efforts to enforce China’s official atheism._
> Chinese Kindergartners Forced to Sign Atheist Manifesto
> ...


There is no shortage of religion, I did not instruct my kids on religion until they were old enough to reason.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2019)

Post #32 cannot educatedly discuss the Chinese christs, pre-Nazarethan Jizu and a contemporary, Ti Tsang in front of the readers without contradiction of the statement that China has never 'thought like us about individual rights.' Ti Tsang, for example "saved" little children from the underworld. At least the taoism (China's only indigenous religion) had some clues about coercion from protection rackets. Philosophy of Mencius advocated that most people were basically good, instead of xianity proclaiming that (all [italics]) have sinned, and neo-confucianism of Chu Hsi revered the concept of the diversity of particularizations, a fundamental concept of democracy. The Chinese word 'duh' is unknown and not used by most mainstream Chinese, though it denotes astronomical unit of measure, a more scientific approach than the arrogant presuppositions of religion.


----------



## badger2 (Feb 27, 2019)

Likely it's that Joan of Arc had more press than thousands of others who would win the Congressional Medal of Honor were they known from various countries. The avatar from Nazareth is another example of biased reporting in the media.


----------



## jehanne1431 (Feb 27, 2019)

badger2 said:


> OP doesn't want others to use the word "religion," contradicting a xian's personal value of prayer.


   I think I made my point more succinct than you trying to interpret it. 
QUOTE="badger2, post: 21903174, member: 59896"] That is why praying "for" someone makes the perpetrator feel important whilst the victim can often feel uncomfortable.[/QUOTE]So is your point for a Christian to pray for someone who is not a believer is often enough invasive and unwelcome    actually, I do not what you are saying or how it applies to the subject.



badger2 said:


> And the Mussolini-style fascism of C.S. Lewis makes it 'terrible' to look for another option to god, an old protection racket scenario based on fear and troubled spirit in an attempt to establish its power.


  You are intent on applying motives, but they are all stretches, imo.     I would suggest C.S.Lewis  is more likely implying that truth can be known, and once it is known you would be unwise to ignore it and go looking for an easier "ideology" to swallow, one that allows for more material pleasures or carnal freedoms.



badger2 said:


> Likely it's that Joan of Arc had more press than thousands of others who would win the Congressional Medal of Honor were they known from various countries. The avatar from Nazareth is another example of biased reporting in the media.


 Your joan of arc comment is a wholly uneducated retort.  And again, whatever you are trying to tie to the "Jesus reality" thing to is unintelligible at best.        I see a pattern here.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 28, 2019)

Atheism is ingrained into Communism, so yeah. Their religion is the state.
(Kinda like American leftists, will not be surprised if some post here that they think it's a good idea for the US)


----------

